# poulan built craftsman saw



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a craftsman chainsaw model 2.3 16".....358.352351.....I would like to find a schematic for this saw....is this saw an automatic oiler?.....it has a oil lever hole in the handle that's missing and i'm wondering what parts i need to fix it.....I also need a recoil spring and pulley.....any help would be great


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

ignantmike said:


> I have a craftsman chainsaw model 2.3 16".....358.352351.....I would like to find a schematic for this saw....is this saw an automatic oiler?.....it has a oil lever hole in the handle that's missing and i'm wondering what parts i need to fix it.....I also need a recoil spring and pulley.....any help would be great


Go to sears "partsdirect.com" and enter the model number to get the IPL. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That chainsaw is long out of production. It was made by Poulan and was the same as the Poulan Super 25 Auto. It did have an automatic oiler, there was also a manual button to add extra oil. If the button is missing then the rod is likely missing also. The rod attached to the button and went down to the plunger on the oil pump assembly.

Oil pump button Part #: 23362
Pushrod Part #: 530023361

Many parts for this saw are No Longer Available, as this unit is around 35+ years old.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

30yearTech said:


> That chainsaw is long out of production. It was made by Poulan and was the same as the Poulan Super 25 Auto. It did have an automatic oiler, there was also a manual button to add extra oil. If the button is missing then the rod is likely missing also. The rod attached to the button and went down to the plunger on the oil pump assembly.
> 
> Oil pump button Part #: 23362
> Pushrod Part #: 530023361
> ...


thank's for the info.....I did find some parts on ebay....also, does anyone just sell the rubber duck bill for the fuel cap?....mine is missing


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ignantmike said:


> thank's for the info.....I did find some parts on ebay....also, does anyone just sell the rubber duck bill for the fuel cap?....mine is missing


Yes, the duckbill check valve is available. 530026119 is the Poulan/Husqvarna part number, and they are available aftermarket as well.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

thanks


----------

